# Jolicloud 1.0 - The epitome of a cloud OS



## NewsBytes (Jul 23, 2010)

When we first looked at Jolicloud, it was a very different OS; even in its preliminary beta stage, it was a powerful contender as a cloud Linux distribution, and in the time that has elapsed since, it has only improved.
Jolicloud in its final release is currently only available to those brave souls who have been there since its initial beta release phase; luckily I was one of them. Any of you who decided to try out Jolicloud back then are probably eligible for an upgrade to 1.0.
The first ve...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

